# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2God Teleport Gather Ressurected

## Rafe*

Hey.

I'm working on a new version of a teleport gathering bot. If there are any old users of the gw2god gather bot who'd like to use a similar bot then don't hesitate to contact me. Only users of the old gw2god bot are of interest to me at the moment as I need info on the old bots behavior. The rest will have to wait

----------

